# Russian vs. Hermann's vs. Greek vs. Redfoot etc.



## XxDarkEuphoriaxX (Aug 18, 2009)

OK, I am interested in a tortoise f some sort: and am trying to decide between species......... from the species listed above, what are moderate/large differences between the species? Which ones like what and dont like :something: etc. I live in a decently humid area :southern indiana: and it gets rly cold in the winter :the 20's to 30's: The tortoise would be outside part/most of the time during the summer and in for the winter....

thx


----------



## XxDarkEuphoriaxX (Aug 18, 2009)

*RE: Russian vs. Hermann's vs. Greek*



XxDarkEuphoriaxX said:


> OK, I am interested in a tortoise f some sort: and am trying to decide between species......... from the species listed above, what are moderate/large differences between the species? Which ones like what and dont like :something: etc. I live in a decently humid area :southern indiana: and it gets rly cold in the winter :the 20's to 30's: The tortoise would be outside part/most of the time during the summer and in for the winter....
> 
> thx




forget the redfood, it is out. too difficult and not what I am looking for....

what are the differences between the tortoises listed above besides the redfoot?


----------



## bettinge (Aug 18, 2009)

Russian, Hermanns and Greeks require similar habitats, RedFoot totall different. I prefer the habitat requirements and size of the Russian, Hermanns and Greeks! Russian, Hermanns and Greeks are strict herbivores, whereas the redfoots eat some bugs!


----------



## XxDarkEuphoriaxX (Aug 18, 2009)

hrm I see. Is the marginated tortoise something that is similar in care? which out of all of the above can deal with humidity the best? :that is in the 70's %: Which gets the largest?


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 18, 2009)

All of the species you have mentioned so far can work in Indiana. My preference is Red-foots, but they do take more work indoors to provide the needed humidity, etc.

Russians, Greek, and Hermann's are a similar size- 8-10". I would not let size be a major consideration. Russians come from a climate most like yours, but the others will do OK as well.

I think the biggest question is what are you looking for in a tortoise?


----------



## XxDarkEuphoriaxX (Aug 19, 2009)

I am looking for a moderately sized tortoise, I don't care if it gets up to say 15" in length, One that can stand fluctuating humidity, in the 40% to the 80% range... One that easy to feed, for example does well on say grass :with a few things thrown in: if I let it roam in an enclosed area of the yard... and one that isn't overly shy...one that comes out and isnt afraid to do tortoise things around me  

At first I wasn't considering red foots but now for some reason I am.... can they not stand under a certain % humidity?


----------



## bettinge (Aug 19, 2009)

XxDarkEuphoriaxX said:


> hrm I see. Is the marginated tortoise something that is similar in care? which out of all of the above can deal with humidity the best? :that is in the 70's %: Which gets the largest?




A Marginated is similar care and envirement as the Hermanns, Russian, greek!

I think Red Foots are shy, someone please correct me if thats not the case!


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 19, 2009)

You understand of course, that a tortoise of 15 inches is considered large? And that to house a tortoise of that size, you would need an enclosure that is 15sq ft minimum? One inch of the tortoise's shell should equate 1 sq ft of space. It will need an enclosure indoor, as well as out. You can't just turn it loose in a yard. They are excellent escape artists.

And no tortoise should be fed straight grass. There is no species out there that eats plain grass. They are not cows....

Greeks are wonderful tortoises. I have two myself.

I am not understanding _why_ all these species "do not interest" you. Other, rarer, species of tortoise maybe different looking, but they all behave basically the same. 

Pretty shy, love to eat, not huge on the human interaction front, and big sleepers. No matter what the species is, that is the norm for them. Age doesn't play much of a part in it either.....babies and adults all have the same behaviors.


----------



## chadk (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm enjoying all my torts are turtles. They are each unique. Even within the same species they have unique personalities.

So far, I'm really enjoying my sulcatas the most. They are the most challenging in some ways, but also the most 'entertaining'. I look out my garden window and see the little one in his pen always moving around exploring. The big fella is wandering the yard nomming on weeds. The big one will come to me when I come in and follow me around. But he's 34lbs and needs LOTS of room. I'll also have to build him a bigger and better heated tort shed for the winter. He's too big to be in the house.

My Russian has decided he likes the outdoor pen I have him in. He likes the natural grass and earth floor so much that he burrows and I almost never see him anymore. Not sure if that will change - but he's been super boring compared to all the others since I moved him outside this summer.

My box turtles are a little better. They like to dig down or find a nice cool hiding spot and chill most of the day. But I see them 2 to 3 times a day out forageing, eating, soaking, etc. My new 3 toed is still pretty shy and I see him only as much as my Russsian. So both of them are on the 'boring' list for now. Don't get me wrong, I love them all, but some are just more active and willing to interact than others. Some will come up and beg for treats and eat from your hand, others will only eat if they are not being watched. Some you never see, others are always on the go. Just depends on what you want. I'm lucky in that I can have several types and learn to appreciate each on their own merrits.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 20, 2009)

bettinge, Redfoots are not shy at all! The few I know love to explore, are curious, and are quite active. They just are shy at first. But they have wonderful personalities. 

As far as size, expect females to be between 12-14" and males can be 15"+


----------



## XxDarkEuphoriaxX (Aug 20, 2009)

i was under the impression that redfoots only got about 6-8" long .... hrmmm


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 20, 2009)

some species stay smaller. Cherry heads, are the littler ones. But females of almost every tortoise species get larger than the males (gotta have space to put those eggs)

Red foot girls can get quite large. Where are you located? I know of a few larger RF that are up for adoption, quite reasonably. 

Even Greek girls get up to 8-10 inches (Russians too)


----------

